# Nodak Outdoors has Sold Today



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello Forum,

You may have noticed the server downtime recently as the website has moved to a new server. Today marked yet another move to a new home.

I have effective today transferred ownership of the website to a new owner, VerticalScope.

So this website is now apart of the network over at VerticalScope.com. You will soon be introduced to "Philip Barbosa". He will be logged in as an "forumadmin".

You may be wondering why?

I've been extremely busy the past couple years, enough where it's affected my ability to spend enough time here. I want to focus more on my family in the future, and less time on the keyboard.

I cannot thank the moderator staff here enough for all the hard work and time they've put in to this community. Without their hard work, this site would not be what it is today.

How does this affect you?
The beautiful part is it doesn't affect you at all. All the mods stay just as they are and our devoted members continue to enjoy the site as always. Other than a new admin behind the scenes, the website continues as it always has.

The next level!
With the resources available to VerticalScope, this website is on the cusp of great things.

Thank you for your support throughout the years, and I hope to see you on the water or in the field.

Sincerely,

Chris Hustad


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

Just wanted to introduce my self to you all. My name is Philip and I am a community manager for VerticalScope and will be taking over the WebMaster duties for Chris. I am here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current staff easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please post them.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with your board staff to help provide the resources and required to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, You as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while staff keep the walls and the roof up in this place; We are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You guys have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this and it's paramount that we maintain this level of integrity.

*What am I here for?*

My primary role is to be the technical contact as I said earlier you all built the foundation and keep the roof from falling, I am here keeping the lights on inside. I will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is all taken care of and keep things running smoothly from behind the scenes.

I do look forward to getting to know you all and this unique community better.

Philip


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Booooo :crybaby: 
Sure hope u made a few mill for all the years of work you put into this! 
So are you going to still give updates as to when the white devils are in the neighborhood? 
I sure hope so!
Thanks for all these years of pure 100% dedication to the sport of hunting the white devils 
Good luck with wifey and youngsters


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well thats something new. I sure hope no changes come, we like what we like.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Congrats Chris! :beer: Hopefully the new ownership keeps this thing going for years to come.


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

Well thanks for the years of hard work, Chris. It just won't be the same getting kicked off by someone other than you :iroll:


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> Well thats something new. I sure hope no changes come, we like what we like.


Me on the site is probably about the biggest change you will notice. The rest is anything you all might have suggestions for that YOU would like to see.


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

J.D. said:


> Congrats Chris! :beer: Hopefully the new ownership keeps this thing going for years to come.


A big part of the decision for change of ownership is to make sure the site will not be neglected and we can all work to help it grow.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As I said elsewhere Chris, we who love and use this outdoor resource are deeply in your debt. Nodak was a light in a dark room during some big changes in the ND outdoor landscape. And it led the charge to preserve our quality of outdoor experiance for everyone. A heartfelt thank you for all you have done and accomplished! Good luck.

So...., it's 3 o'clock in the morning, who are we going to call if xxxxxx goes nuts and starts shooting the place up? :rollin: I bet you will miss those frantic emails.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ditto what Dick said.

Take care and thanks for giving us a 'home' these many years.

David


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

We need a live shout box


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> You may have noticed the server downtime recently as the website has moved to a new server. Today marked yet another move to a new home.
> 
> ...


Good luck Chris. The begenning of the end. I have seen 3 other forums sell in the last two years and that all have gone down the toilet with the sale. So long NoDakOutdoors.


----------

